# how do you care for your horses legs after a hard workout?



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I can promise you (I heard this from a very old vet, a new young vet, and a doctor) magnets don't do anything, you would need a magnet the size of a wall to do anything. 
I've always been taught the best thing you cans do is protect them with boots or wraps, and after cooling them out without the protection on, turn them out into a paddock or pasture or somewhere to run around in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I like to hose the legs off after I ride. Past that I do not do a whole lot. I do if I am working on stops or for certain horses or after shows and such use my Bioscan Wraps and pads on the horses. It increases blood flow and aids in healing and keeps the horse going good and sound. They are not cheap but they work and well worth the money.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Depends for me, no matter what everyday after I ride I rinse his legs down for about 10 minutes.

If I am at a barrel race i'll put poultice on his legs, then spray him down with watered down winter green alcohol, cools his body down.

If he feels like he is sore for any reason any day i'll rub arnica gel on wherever he is sore.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Usually I'll just rinse down the legs for about 10 minutes or so as well. I really don't do much otherwise. 

When I notice my horses might be a bit sore the day after, I'll use Pain-A-Trate on them, which is a product for minor joint and muscle pains. I use it on myself, my horses, and my cattle after a bout of mastitis or after we've uddered them up for a show. I also use it on my arthritic gelding.


----------

